# Case window - Edge guard stuff? | Disk Stabilizing Alternative?



## johnnyfiive (Dec 11, 2008)

Referring to this guide here:
http://www.fury-tech.com/en/Guides/Plexiglass-Case-Window-Mod

What is this stuff called?






If I went to Lowes or Home Depot, what am I looking for? What is the black edging stuff called? In that guide, he calls it plastic door guards...  
There has to be an actual name for that item. Anyone know what that is called?

Also, does anyone know of a Lowes or Home Depot alternative for disk stabilizers? 




Just trying to save myself a few bucks and give myself a project for the weekend.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice idea on the corks. Thanks! I have a couple ideas for mounting my drives in the optical bays. Something similar to Scythe's product.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been looking for the rubber seal strips as well (for custom side windows).  Haven't had much luck.  Here's some from Google, but can find anything specifically:

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title

Edit:  Yea!  I found some:  http://www.crazypc.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=8302&Category_Code=

Search on "rubber window molding pc"

Another Edit:  http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3036/mol-02/Window_Rubber_MoldingWasher.html#blank


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 11, 2008)

nice. they gotta sell this at home depot or lowes.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2008)

It is called c-channel.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2008)

batmang said:


> nice. they gotta sell this at home depot or lowes.



Probably not like the stuff I linked to from crazypc.com or frozencpu.com above... the stuff they have looks like grove on one side is sized for plexi and the other side for steel/metal - specifically.  They also mention about tight bend radius of 2"-2.5"

I've used screen beading from my local hardware store to cover the metal edges for fan cut-outs.  Works ok, but the end result always seems a little sloppy.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> It is called c-channel.



Also called "U" Channel;
http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Also called "U" Channel;
> http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html



Most excellent... that stuff is great for dressing up edges - but wouldn't really work for plexi?(unless you simply screwed the plexi from the backside).


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 11, 2008)

This place has both the windows with molding and the molding;

http://www.crazypc.com/products/casemods/casemodsmain.htm?gclid=CIDKw7SbuZcCFRIcawodDXMxSg


----------

